# Maybe Preggy? ... Yep! ... New Pictures post 20 ... Updates Post 28



## dbunni (May 12, 2011)

Okay ... we have a couple Angora goats.  I keep does, but we brought a buck in a year ago.  He was a rescue in horrible ... horrible ... shape.  Almost died several times.  Projection was that he would probably be sterile and because of the damage to his legs he couldn't "get up to it"!   Looking at Miss Bella today I'm beginning to wonder about the get up ... He may  be short and crippled, but???

So ... thoughts?  The only reason I question is that she looks to be gaining ... and not wool!   Her teats are distended, but no bagging.  Thank you ...


----------



## Ariel301 (May 12, 2011)

It looks like it's possible, I'm not 100% sure though. 

Hahaha without seeing the head, that looks like the rear end of a poodle.


----------



## dbunni (May 12, 2011)

Here's the "non poodle" end ... just before winter took hold!  Oh but she can get into trouble ... she was checking out the lighting up on the deck and got caught!


----------



## Roll farms (May 12, 2011)

I *know* they are goats...but them critters sure do look like sheep!

Pretty girl.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I *know* they are goats...but them critters sure do look like sheep!
> 
> Pretty girl.


Hahaha they really do. Get some Katahdin or Barbados sheep to go with them and you'll have people really confused. Angoras are neat though, I almost got one but couldn't justify feeding one just for the hair with feed prices the way they are.


----------



## dbunni (May 15, 2011)

Any thoughts from the experts?


----------



## dbunni (May 28, 2011)

Okay, today Miss Bella's belly was looking a little different.  She has definately dropped.  We coraled her (she is not the loving child, people are a food bucket and ignored!) to take a look underneath ... the nipps looked a little different to me ... and Yep ... she has milk.

Now the question ... since this is a complete surprise ... what should I watch for so we don't miss helping if needed?  She has been breathing a little heavier lately.

Thanks for any help ...


----------



## helmstead (May 28, 2011)

She's probably HOT.  I would shear her, especially around the rear end to avoid, um...fly larvae.

If she's bred, she doesn't look close at all...but given all that curly stuff I can't even appreciate her udder.  I know fiber goats won't have a big udder - but I don't see one at all.

Shearing off that fiber will help her be more comfortable AND help you watch for progress.


----------



## dbunni (May 28, 2011)

She has been sheared and the heat is not that bad here yet.  She is carrying less than an inch of coat.  I've taken a 10 blade to the back area.  Even under fans in 60 Degs she is panting.  She just bagged up (the pix was taken a couple weeks ago).  The bag is about the size of 2 grapefruits.  Nice and firm.  The teats head a little "easty/westy" now instead of strait down like they were.


----------



## helmstead (May 28, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> She has been sheared and the heat is not that bad here yet.  She is carrying less than an inch of coat.  I've taken a 10 blade to the back area.  Even under fans in 60 Degs she is panting.  She just bagged up (the pix was taken a couple weeks ago).  The bag is about the size of 2 grapefruits.  Nice and firm.  The teats head a little "easty/westy" now instead of strait down like they were.


----------



## elevan (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dbunni (May 28, 2011)

The popcorn ... for the goat or me?  Although i doubt she would share!


----------



## elevan (May 28, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> The popcorn ... for the goat or me?  Although i doubt she would share!


Just hanging round and waiting...I'll share...with you AND the goat!


----------



## dbunni (May 30, 2011)

Still waiting... Miss Bella is panting hard and stairing at her belly a lot ... looking at me ... like what is that!  or maybe it is a plea for get it out of there!  She is having more trouble with the ups and downs of laying.  i've seen discussions about ligaments loosening ... what am I looking for here?  Right now all that has really changed is the milk ducts could be milked!  She is carring a good bag for an angora!


----------



## dbunni (May 30, 2011)

It's a fuzzy white ... GIRL!!!!  Talk about wool!


----------



## PJisaMom (May 30, 2011)

congrats!  PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatherd (May 31, 2011)

Good for you!  Would love to see her!!!


----------



## Tracey (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 31, 2011)

I am protesting.   WHERE ARE THE PICTURES!!!   Please.


----------



## dbunni (May 31, 2011)

WOW ... what a day at work ... it's 93 here ... and I work in a wholesale greenhouse!  Let us add a few (actually 20 or so) degrees to that! Thankfully we only had 1 fainting ... and it was an experinced person!

Baby pix ... the first are her first few moments.  She has been named Prima Donna (mom is registered Bella Donna).















We were amazed at the amount of wool this young lady was born with.  You cannot see her little feet for the featherings!  Her wool is about an inch long ... little curles all over!


----------



## jodief100 (May 31, 2011)

oooooooooooh!  She is so cute!


----------



## dbunni (May 31, 2011)

Had the vet out for a once over ... since mom has survived abuse by previous owner ... and little Miss Prema Donna is so tiny!  Both mom and baby have a clean bill of health ... so far!  A little concerned about front lower ligaments on baby, but not too much.  Just a little tight.  Only shot was a little BoSe.  She is working harder at the nursing thing since we started to milk out mom several times a day.  Apparently the Angora is aiming for Saanen in the milk thoughts!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 31, 2011)

Just adorable.


----------



## Tracey (May 31, 2011)

So lovely!!


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

OMG!!!! So sweet!!!!


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

OMG!!!! So sweet!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

What an absolutely adorable kid!!  I think I'm gonna have to look into angoras!


----------



## dbunni (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay ... here's some cute updates!  She is growing like a weed ... coat and body ... Friday mom and Prima Donna wandered out into the main area to check out the grass.  Of course my daughter followed very close with the camera!













A little showing off!  Oh the future she may have ... and finally ... it's milk time!  Belly up to the udder everyone!  








Oh ... almost forgot ... here is a pix of the proud papa.  This was taken last summer while he was still down 50% of the time.  He loved sleeping under the bushes next to the house.  His horns are now 2-3" longer and to watch his scratch with them is crazy!  Wish I had a set!  Would take a pix now, but he is a member of the "bare naked goaties" group!  Daddy is a soft red.  Mommy white.  Prima looks to be white also.


----------

